# Headlamp Washers



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

When were headlamp washers deleted on the Mk3?

I had them on my 2016 TTS Roadster but noticed today that they're not on the 2018 RS Roadster.


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

moro anis said:


> When were headlamp washers deleted on the Mk3? I had them on my 2016 TTS Roadster but noticed today that they're not on the 2018 RS Roadster.


They're on mine, TTS coupe, built July 2017, delivered Sept 2017 but called a MY2018 during the build. Depends on the type of lights fitted I think. Mine are LED matrix. Used to be required on HID but not on conventional halogen. Then someone else said a few weeks ago that they were no longer required on HID if the light output didn't exceed some level.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

The current MoT manual says this on headlamp washers and levelling device:

*1.7 - page 1
Vehicles equipped with High Intensity Discharge (HID) or LED dipped beam headlamps may be fitted with headlamp washers and a suspension or headlamp self levelling system.
Where such systems are fitted, they must work; however, it is accepted that it may not be possible to readily determine the functioning of self levelling systems. In such cases, the benefit of the doubt must be given.
Headlamp washers may work in conjunction with the windscreen washers (when the dipped beam headlamps are switched on) or by a separate switch.*

The MoT manual applicable to post May 2018, which is in Draft form on the DVLA web site, separates the comments for levelling and cleaning devices for headlamps.

It says this on levelling systems: 
*4.1.5 Levelling devices
Where a manual headlamp levelling device (driver control) is fitted it must work. Before operating the control, check the setting it is on and return it to the same place.
Vehicles equipped with High Intensity Discharge (HID) or LED dipped beam headlamps may be fitted with a suspension or headlamp self-levelling system. Where such systems are fitted, they must work; however, it is accepted that it may not be possible to readily determine the functioning of self-levelling systems. In such cases, the benefit of the doubt must be given.
HID lamps may have 'DCR' marked on the headlamp lens, otherwise they can be identified by:
 taking a few seconds to reach full intensity
 having a bluish tinge to the light
 having an igniter module/inverter behind the headlamp*
much the same as pre May 2018: if its fitted it must work. 

And then it says:
*4.1.6 Cleaning devices
This inspection only applies to vehicles first used on or after 1 September 2009 equipped with headlamp washers.
HID lamps may be identified by:
 taking a few seconds to reach full intensity
 having a bluish tinge to the light
 having an igniter module/inverter behind the headlamp
 having 'DCR' marked on the headlamp lens or body.
HID headlamps use high voltage and extra care should be taken when inspecting these items

(a) Headlamp cleaning device:
(i) inoperative - Fail class Minor
(ii) inoperative in the case of LED or gas discharge systems (HID) - Fail class Major*
Again, this is much the same as pre May2018. The check is only for "vehicles . . . . equipped with headlamp washers".

The clear inference is that if the vehicle is not equipped with headlamp washers, the inspection cannot be performed and therefore the vehicle cannot be failed on this point.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

brittan said:


> The current MoT


This is correct for testing.

However fitting in EU countries is determined by the relevant ECE regulations, which state they are mandatory for low beam headlights over 2000 lumens output.

OSRAM Article


> It is a widespread fallacy that headlamp washers are only compulsory for xenon lights. This is wrong on several counts. The latest generation of xenon, the 25-Watt version, doesn't actually need one at all. Meanwhile, halogen and LED headlamps do need one if their light sources emit more than 2000 lumens. Indeed, this is required for ECE approval. (Under the DOT regulations in North America headlamp washers are not mandatory at all.) These do not refer specifically to xenon, but as no approved halogen lamp exceeds this threshold value and as this also is the case with most LED systems, only xenon headlamps are, in fact, affected in practice. They emit around 3000 lumens.


So as it's perfectly possible to have LED or perhaps Xenon systems with lower output, and therefore fitting of washers would not be mandatory, then that's why the MOT regs say "where fitted" because the MOT testing stations do not have the time or equipment to go around testing light output or inspecting your actual bulbs fitted.

Edit:
Have them on my 2017 TTS Roadster with matrix and configurator seems to indicate they are still standard equipment there (even without matrix)
Can't answer why, in the configurator at least, you dont seem to get them on the RS unless you select matrix. :?


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

I am actually pleased I do not have them. No more wasting screen wash, no more screen wash over your recently polished car.

To compensate I have used G1 Ctechniq glass treatment on the headlights and they so far have stayed clean through some really dire weather.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

It's not hard to wash the screen with the lights on, but without engaging the headlight washers... just don't hold on to lever for so long... easy really :wink: All the headlight washers do is waste your screen wash and temporarily dim your lights at night - which isn't a good thing, even if it is just for a few seconds. Waste of space really, as they don't really clean the lights at all and if I can spec my next TT without them, I would.


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

Mark Pred said:


> It's not hard to wash the screen with the lights on, but without engaging the headlight washers... just don't hold on to lever for so long... easy really


I don't think it matters how long you hold the lever. The headlight jets are used every 5th time if the lights are on.


----------



## RuuTT (Apr 22, 2010)

As far as I know only the RS never has washers, probably because they needed the space for something else?


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Or to save weight!


----------

